
Ubuntu BlueBorne security update status - fulafel
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/BlueBorne
======
fulafel
Is it normal that the fix takes so long to push out?

Today marks one week since the kernel fix landed in the Linux git repository,
and may have been known by Ubuntu's security folk earlier during the embargo
period.

This is after all a pretty bad category of bug: remotely exploitable, no-
interaction-required, un-firewallable kernel bug. And there's a simple
localized fix.

Anyone know about other distributions?

